# LTE not connecting initially



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

Is anyone having their LTE stay offline for the first 3-5 minutes of turning on / driving? This is happening about 50% of the time since it downloaded the most recent update. It seems to connect shortly after driving but did not used to be delayed like this.

Not sure if it’s me or others are experiencing this.

Thanks


----------



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

Version 2018.28.5


----------



## TOFLYIN (May 28, 2018)

I have had big problems with LTE connectivity. What you have to do is record the date and time that the loss started and when (if) it comes back. Sometimes I have to do a reset to get it working. After you have recorded the date and time call Tesla within 7 days (that is apparently the span they can download the back data from. It would be nice to use the Bug report option, but it doesn't work if the LTE is out! They say they are looking into it for me, but if more people express their problems maybe they will step up their efforts.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

TOFLYIN said:


> I have had big problems with LTE connectivity. What you have to do is record the date and time that the loss started and when (if) it comes back. Sometimes I have to do a reset to get it working. After you have recorded the date and time call Tesla within 7 days (that is apparently the span they can download the back data from. It would be nice to use the Bug report option, but it doesn't work if the LTE is out! They say they are looking into it for me, but if more people express their problems maybe they will step up their efforts.


Try tapping the Lock Icon twice. Unlocking and locking it again from the app always wakes up my M3.


----------

